# Fuzz Crime Scene Scarf: Crime of fashion..do not cross!



## daer0n (Nov 4, 2008)

STOP! According to the Perpetual Kid fashion police you've really crossed the line. Create your own crime scene with this extra-long, extra cozy knit scarf. The coppers may question it, but you'll get off scot free...we guarantee it (NOT REALLY.) This Crime of Passion Scarf is acrylic with a touch of spandex and 100% ironic for that extra oomph! It's just shy of five feet long... long enough to make your statement AND stay warm on those bitterly cold winter days! So cool it's criminal! 

Source

LOL! who comes up with these ideas, haha, it's a bit silly i think, only wearable for a costume party, imo anyways


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh god LOL!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL how cute but I doubt I'd be able to wear it


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 4, 2008)

haha, what a funny idea. It's cute but not actually very stylish!


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 4, 2008)

Lame!! lol


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 4, 2008)

yeh only for costumes only...or maybe a hens night out lol


----------



## GillT (Nov 4, 2008)

I usually find things like this clever but I don't like this scarf.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't like it, it doesn't look that wearable to me, maybe a tad tacky ?


----------



## bCreative (Nov 4, 2008)

Now who really would want to wear that??


----------



## Roxie (Nov 5, 2008)

lol definitely only for costumes!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 5, 2008)

I couldn't really picture anyone wearing it but it's kinda cute!


----------



## Karren (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it!!! Pittsburgh Steeler's colors too!!!



Should have one that says 'Do not Cross..... Dress?" hahaha


----------



## daer0n (Nov 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love it!!! Pittsburgh Steeler's colors too!!!



Should have one that says 'Do not Cross..... Dress?" hahaha lmao!that's a good idea Karren, haha


----------



## macupjunkie (Nov 5, 2008)

I can see it as a punk fashion statement.. lol it's pretty cool


----------



## bluengold2007 (Nov 5, 2008)

its cool


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Nov 5, 2008)

I know someone who needs to put this on...she stays in trouble.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macupjunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can see it as a punk fashion statement.. lol it's pretty cool That's what I was thinking!


----------



## krazykid90 (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL I would totally wear that! I wear a lot of t's with funny sayings on them so no one would thing it was strange to see me wearing this scarf.


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 6, 2008)

Hm not for me


----------



## lolaB (Nov 6, 2008)

It's cute, but not for me.


----------



## fawp (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it's cute!


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 7, 2008)

that is so cool! haha


----------



## Anthea (Nov 7, 2008)

I think its kinda cute, don't think I would buy it somehow.


----------

